# Best stockmarket internet websites?



## The Boss Hogg (20 December 2007)

Hi all,

Rate your favourite stockmarket internet websites.
1) Educational - best educational site; clear and easy to follow
2) User friendly - Easy to follow your stocks or views other stocks and relevant information
3) Informative - List all ASX companies with links to relvant company information (PL & balance sheets etc)

Cheers.


----------

